# Touie's outing:-)



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Took Touie out for a walk around the neighborhood. He stayed mostly on my shoulder the whole time. Met a few new people. Scared a few too lol. He really seems to enjoy going outside. I've taken him on the front steps before but never for a walk. He started chirping and chattering in my ear. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Very cute! Looks like he enjoyed himself.


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

He really did. He loves being outside

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Click (May 20, 2014)

Cute photos. Sounds like he had a good time. Does he know he's getting an extra baby brother soon?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Actually the boys are his sons. The accidental litter he caused! I put a bit of cloth with their smell on it in there. Got it a couple days ago before the ok for Louie but Louie and Stouie are inseparable so it has both their smells on it. I'm going to keep the boys separate for a day when they get here. Their quarantine is being done at my friends before they come home. She has a finished basement. I have a one bedroom apartment. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Took Touie outside again Let him explore for a few on the grass. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

He looks so content in the last one

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

On the porch between my legs looking totally cute Had to share!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Sweet photo there!


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you He's starting to be very photogenic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yesterday outside

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

